# PLEASE HELP!! Dog not eating when pregnant!!



## SpottedDog

Help! My dog might be pregnant. It is the 28th day of her maybe being in pregnancy. For the past three days she hasn't eaten ANYTHING. She has occasionally eaten a piece of meat, and if you offer her a glass of water she'll drink some, but I thought it was supposed to increase a dog's appetite when they're pregnant, not decrease! She also hasn't gone to the bathroom at all lately.  What is wrong with my poor puppy?


----------



## blackgavotte

You need to get this dog in to the vet. Pregnant or not, any dog who is not eating for 3 days needs to go to the vet, NOW.


----------



## LILTGGR

SpottedDog said:


> Help! My dog might be pregnant. It is the 28th day of her maybe being in pregnancy. For the past three days she hasn't eaten ANYTHING. She has occasionally eaten a piece of meat, and if you offer her a glass of water she'll drink some, but I thought it was supposed to increase a dog's appetite when they're pregnant, not decrease! She also hasn't gone to the bathroom at all lately.  What is wrong with my poor puppy?


MY VET SAYD WHEN THE DOG DOESNT EAT AND IS PREGNANT TRY CANED FOOR IF THAT DOES NOT WORK TRY BOILED HAMBURGER QAND BOILED RICE


----------



## myrna

Your dog may have breast cancer because you didn't spay her. She may not be pregnant!! why is she pregnant. 

go see a vet and let the vet educate you. then take a trip to a shelter and see the dumped puppies.


----------



## SpottedDog

myrna said:


> Your dog may have breast cancer because you didn't spay her. She may not be pregnant!! why is she pregnant.
> 
> go see a vet and let the vet educate you. then take a trip to a shelter and see the dumped puppies.


Stop that! The only puppies that will get dumped are yours. You keep trying to bring me down, so stop it! And learn how to use capitals! 

Just to let everyone know, she's eating normally now. I found out the problem @[email protected]

She didn't like the dog food, she only likes canned now.


----------



## MariahB

Im glad your dog is doing better. I wish some people could help here instead of being bigots. Thankd God their raising dogs and not children..LOL..theres areason the call female dogs bitches and it probably has alot to do with some of these people here..


----------



## Wimble Woof

MariahB said:


> Im glad your dog is doing better. I wish some people could help here instead of being bigots. Thankd God their raising dogs and not children..LOL..theres areason the call female dogs bitches and it probably has alot to do with some of these people here..


Have you been to a kill shelter??? Seen them euthanizing perfectly healty happy loving dogs/puppies/kittens????? You would be singing to a different tune if you watched something like that. Seeing wonderful pets put down to make room for more unwanted dogs... people who take breeding lightly and dont think of the concequences of their actions are the reason this is happening!
Take a look at this video and honestly tell me if it doesnt hurt to see?
http://brightlion.com/InHope/InHope_en.aspx * Warning graphic and sad*
This is what happens daily!


----------



## MagicToller

Your "poor puppy" should not have been put through this in the first place, but it was her owner's decision, not hers. Woe to shelter puppies and dogs who's homes you are stealing, and woe to the health of your dog.


----------



## Leila12345666

Im glad she is eating now. And i know you wont dump the puppies, and yeah people will bring you down. But if you have the right intentions and right home for the puppies thats all it matters  Good Luck.


----------



## Tankstar

Take her to the vet. She hasnt gone to the washroom in a few days? how old is she?


----------



## MariahB

Your "poor puppy" should not have been put through this in the first place, but it was her owner's decision, not hers. Woe to shelter puppies and dogs who's homes you are stealing, and woe to the health of your dog.
__________________



I have myself gone and adopted pets from the shelter, to save a life only to find out 3 days after adopting a kitten for my daughter that she came from the shelter with feline parvo. after $500 dollars and 3 days on IV at the vet. and seeing the poor baby suffer we had to put her down, not to mention that she has infected my home for any new kittens. thank goodness I have enough sense to have had a orphan cat I found 2 years ago vaccinated, unless he would have gotten sick to. My vet said its sad but these shelters are only spreading disease and he would not recommend getting any animal from the shelter. Its sad that this happens. My daughter was devasted at her loss and I learned a lesson about shelters. I have a 4 year old shih tzu that I got from a friend " a back yard breeder to you mean people here", but she loves her dog and found homes for all her puppies (and good homes too). Homes with love!! We love our baby and and although she has had allergies and bee stings she goes to the vet all the time I wouldnt trade where I got her for the world. Anyone that comes to this site must care about their dog unless they would just leave the dog outside and bury in the backyard of throw her out on the street when she dies. Like ive seen some unhearted people do. So people here should be a little less judgemental and try to help. Isnt that what this site about... why not encourage spaying and all that also in your advice but the sick remarks have to stop ..You are not god! you have no right to judge people.


----------



## MagicToller

> Isnt that what this site about... why not encourage spaying and all that also in your advice but the sick remarks have to stop ..You are not god! you have no right to judge people.


There is plenty advocacy on this forum for Pro spaying and neutering. I happen to be one of those people. However, the reality is there is only so much we can do to promote responsible ownership. Threads like these are a reminder to ALL of us who have worked in, volunteered or even peered into Shelters to witness the massive wards overcrowded with unwanted pets scheduled to be euthanized because people decided that they wanted to bring more life into this world when all they brought was an onslaught of suffering.

There is no room for mercy here. If it means stepping on some toes for people to comprehend the wastefulness and cruelty of needlessly breeding their dog then so be it. There is a certain amount of experience and information that should be present when breeding animals. Panic stricken threads like these are all to frequent on this forum, and frankly are becoming frightening themselves.

You can lead a horse to the water..


----------



## Snowshoe

MagicToller said:


> There is plenty advocacy on this forum for Pro spaying and neutering. I happen to be one of those people. However, the reality is there is only so much we can do to promote responsible ownership. Threads like these are a reminder to ALL of us who have worked in, volunteered or even peered into Shelters to witness the massive wards overcrowded with unwanted pets scheduled to be euthanized because people decided that they wanted to bring more life into this world when all they brought was an onslaught of suffering.
> 
> There is no room for mercy here. If it means stepping on some toes for people to comprehend the wastefulness and cruelty of needlessly breeding their dog then so be it. There is a certain amount of experience and information that should be present when breeding animals. Panic stricken threads like these are all to frequent on this forum, and frankly are becoming frightening themselves.
> 
> You can lead a horse to the water..



Amen. I think it's sad, too MT.


----------



## merts

I have been reading posts on this site for quite awhile and have never posted on any of the negative comments. However, our dog is hopefully pregnant and with everyone so quick to judge, let me explain why we did this. My son is allergic to dogs so we got a hypo-allergenic dog. The breeders where I live charge outrageous prices for these dogs and require you to sign a spay/neuter aggrement so they can hold the market on them. Luckily, we found our dog in the next state for under half the price. We feel other children should be able to have dogs who are allergic to them. That is why we are breeding our dog. Please don't be so quick to judge as you don't know someone's reasoning for what they are doing. Our dog is a HUGE part of our family and we are only doing this once. We could not have gone to the humane society as we had to be sure it was hypo-allergenic.


----------



## CorgiKarma

The point of a mandatory spay-neuter contract is to prevent backyard breeding. You can likely pay extra for a show quality dog and not have to sign a contract.
I don't know why people don't understand the concept of only breeding to improve the breed. Only if you have top quality dogs from reputable breeders should you even consider breeding. You have to know pedigree and have tests done to make sure the parents are free of gentic disorders they could pass on to the puppies. Backyard breeders should not be breeding. I'm sorry, I know this means you have to pay more for a puppy but that is the way it should be. A little more initial cost but it will likely save you hundreds in the long run by buying a healthier puppy. there is absolutely no reason for anyone to breed other than to improve the breed and sell well-bred dogs. I'm sorry if thats not what you want to hear but you are doing the breed no favors.
If you don't want to pay for a puppy from a reputable breed then adopt.


----------



## merts

I completely disagree. There are sooooo many families that want a dog and will take great care of one, but can not just get any dog because of a child with allergies. And the price of these dogs if outrageous!!!!! We could not afford one until we found a breeder in another state where the prices were much better. We have had no trouble with our dog healthwise and have had her tested prior to breeding her. So you are wrong in thinking that the puppies won't be healthy. I believe that everyone deserves to have a dog that is willing to take care of them and with a child with allergies, I understand how hard it is for others with allergies to find a dog that is not incredibly expensive! I could care less about having a show dog, just another member of the family!


----------



## CorgiKarma

What tests did you have done? A clean bill of health doesn't count as testing. Do you know her pedigree? The father's?
I never said it needs to be an expensive dog, just from a reputable breeder. Not a backyard breeder. Or adopt. The only purpose for breeding is to better the breed. I stand by what I said.


----------



## merts

You may stand by what you say but you obviously don't have a child with allergies. And yes, I know her pedigree and the father's. And as I explained, we can not adopt because we have to have a hypo-allergenic dog. We are VERY limited in what dog we can have, as are other families with allergic children. Therefore, I still stand by what I am doing to help these kids!


----------



## CorgiKarma

So one litter is going to help kids with allergies everywhere? Breeding is a big risk. If a parent wants to get a dog they should find a reputable breeder and get a puppy from them.
And no, I don't have any children, and good for you for getting your child a hypo-allergenic dog. I just disagree with breeding.


----------



## txcollies

Guys, this thread is 2 years old.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

"My kid has allergies" <--- justifies irresponsible breeding...???


----------



## animalcraker

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> "My kid has allergies" <--- justifies irresponsible breeding...???


I guess it just sounds better than these reasons to breed.
BYB Big Book of Excuses


----------



## petalsmum

here we go!!!! ANY MORE CRITICICAL OPINIONS?
maybe the person wants the puppies, Who are you to judge her?


----------



## Crantastic

Petalsmum, this thread is four years old. Most of the people who posted on it don't even post anymore. I know you're on some kind of crusade against us because we don't believe in irresponsible backyard breeding, but you could at least argue with us on current threads.


----------



## kafkabeetle

Ugh, yuck. I got sucked into it. Comment deleted.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

myrna said:


> Your dog may have breast cancer because you didn't spay her. She may not be pregnant!! why is she pregnant.
> 
> go see a vet and let the vet educate you. then take a trip to a shelter and see the dumped puppies.


Ok... let me first say that I agree with your view... just not the way you expressed it. You are giving out med advice which unless you are a vet, is not ok. Weather or not this person is right or wrong does not give you the right to be rude & insensitive to someone that is on this forum asking for help, that is how good ppl get chased away. I didn't see anyone else making a snide remark like this.

I'm sorry to be blunt but I just had to address this, what if every 'stupid' question was answered like this?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

This thread is four years old.


----------



## Trutones2

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> This thread is four years old.


And it's getting older. 

My standpoint on the issue. Is to stop everything at the root. Legislation needs to be passed that will prevent dogs from reaching the pound. 

Legislation for pet owners

All pet owners must be required to spay and neuter. All pet owners must be licensed by the state. Before they can even own a pet, they need proper education (a state provided course) that teaches them how to care for an animal. I hate to say this, but they need to be financially stable by law before owning a pet. Owning a pet is alright until it gets sick. Many people won't like that.

Legislation for Breeders

Breeders need a limit on the number of dogs they can own and litters they can breed. All puppies should be positively identified and sold to licensed pet owners or breeders and registered with the state. Breeders must also be educated on the proper care of animals and licensed. 

People would hate me for it, but that NEEDS to happen. Every dog born in this country needs to be accounted for and followed up on. That starts with legislation and manditory spay and neuter. Every dog and cat and domestic animal needs to be spayed or neutered and positively identified and registered with the state by a certian date at its implementation. This isn't a 100% fix, but it'll eventually do away with animal shelters and leave a few runs at the police station. There will be black market puppies, but overall I think this will work. The shelter employees will remain employeed but in a different capacity. The problem with legislation is that, people want freedom and sometimes freedom, too much freedom comes at a price. The price of the animals and the poor souls who have to put them down. They may never mentally recover.

If anyone truly cares about getting things DONE, a great way is by creating a safe environment where people can LISTEN and perhaps learn. Lack of tact can turn off ears very quickly and written communications can often be misconstrud because of lack on inflection and physical ques. Be careful not to put people on the defensive. With that said, I am going to share my personal opinion of what has transpired. 

"If a dog is drowning, the right thing to do is to pull it out, so in retrospect the best way to talk to anyone with a dog in trouble, is to pull it out, and then perhaps GENTLY address the lack of a fence around the pool." - KEEP SIGHT OF THE OBJECTIVE!!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Trutones2 said:


> And it's getting older.
> 
> My standpoint on the issue. Is to stop everything at the root. Legislation needs to be passed that will prevent dogs from reaching the pound.
> 
> Legislation for pet owners
> 
> All pet owners must be required to spay and neuter. All pet owners must be licensed by the state. Before they can even own a pet, they need proper education (a state provided course) that teaches them how to care for an animal. I hate to say this, but they need to be financially stable by law before owning a pet. Owning a pet is alright until it gets sick. Many people won't like that.
> 
> Legislation for Breeders
> 
> Breeders need a limit on the number of dogs they can own and litters they can breed. All puppies should be positively identified and sold to licensed pet owners or breeders and registered with the state. Breeders must also be educated on the proper care of animals and licensed.
> 
> People would hate me for it, but that NEEDS to happen. Every dog born in this country needs to be accounted for and followed up on. That starts with legislation and manditory spay and neuter. Every dog and cat and domestic animal needs to be spayed or neutered and positively identified and registered with the state by a certian date at its implementation. This isn't a 100% fix, but it'll eventually do away with animal shelters and leave a few runs at the police station. There will be black market puppies, but overall I think this will work. The shelter employees will remain employeed but in a different capacity. The problem with legislation is that, people want freedom and sometimes freedom, too much freedom comes at a price. The price of the animals and the poor souls who have to put them down. They may never mentally recover.
> 
> If anyone truly cares about getting things DONE, a great way is by creating a safe environment where people can LISTEN and perhaps learn. Lack of tact can turn off ears very quickly and written communications can often be misconstrud because of lack on inflection and physical ques. Be careful not to put people on the defensive. With that said, I am going to share my personal opinion of what has transpired.
> 
> "If a dog is drowning, the right thing to do is to pull it out, so in retrospect the best way to talk to anyone with a dog in trouble, is to pull it out, and then perhaps GENTLY address the lack of a fence around the pool." - KEEP SIGHT OF THE OBJECTIVE!!!


and irrevocably damage the dog gene pool and population in the process. people like you who don't look at the bigger picture make me want to barf.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Trutones2 said:


> And it's getting older.
> 
> My standpoint on the issue. Is to stop everything at the root. Legislation needs to be passed that will prevent dogs from reaching the pound.
> 
> Legislation for pet owners
> 
> All pet owners must be required to spay and neuter. All pet owners must be licensed by the state. Before they can even own a pet, they need proper education (a state provided course) that teaches them how to care for an animal. I hate to say this, but they need to be financially stable by law before owning a pet. Owning a pet is alright until it gets sick. Many people won't like that.
> 
> Legislation for Breeders
> 
> Breeders need a limit on the number of dogs they can own and litters they can breed. All puppies should be positively identified and sold to licensed pet owners or breeders and registered with the state. Breeders must also be educated on the proper care of animals and licensed.
> 
> People would hate me for it, but that NEEDS to happen. Every dog born in this country needs to be accounted for and followed up on. That starts with legislation and manditory spay and neuter. Every dog and cat and domestic animal needs to be spayed or neutered and positively identified and registered with the state by a certian date at its implementation. This isn't a 100% fix, but it'll eventually do away with animal shelters and leave a few runs at the police station. There will be black market puppies, but overall I think this will work. The shelter employees will remain employeed but in a different capacity. The problem with legislation is that, people want freedom and sometimes freedom, too much freedom comes at a price. The price of the animals and the poor souls who have to put them down. They may never mentally recover.
> 
> If anyone truly cares about getting things DONE, a great way is by creating a safe environment where people can LISTEN and perhaps learn. Lack of tact can turn off ears very quickly and written communications can often be misconstrud because of lack on inflection and physical ques. Be careful not to put people on the defensive. With that said, I am going to share my personal opinion of what has transpired.
> 
> "If a dog is drowning, the right thing to do is to pull it out, so in retrospect the best way to talk to anyone with a dog in trouble, is to pull it out, and then perhaps GENTLY address the lack of a fence around the pool." - KEEP SIGHT OF THE OBJECTIVE!!!


No thanks.


----------



## Keechak

Trutones2 said:


> And it's getting older.
> 
> My standpoint on the issue. Is to stop everything at the root. Legislation needs to be passed that will prevent dogs from reaching the pound.
> 
> Legislation for pet owners
> 
> All pet owners must be required to spay and neuter. All pet owners must be licensed by the state. Before they can even own a pet, they need proper education (a state provided course) that teaches them how to care for an animal. I hate to say this, but they need to be financially stable by law before owning a pet. Owning a pet is alright until it gets sick. Many people won't like that.
> 
> Legislation for Breeders
> 
> Breeders need a limit on the number of dogs they can own and litters they can breed. All puppies should be positively identified and sold to licensed pet owners or breeders and registered with the state. Breeders must also be educated on the proper care of animals and licensed.
> 
> People would hate me for it, but that NEEDS to happen. Every dog born in this country needs to be accounted for and followed up on. That starts with legislation and manditory spay and neuter. Every dog and cat and domestic animal needs to be spayed or neutered and positively identified and registered with the state by a certian date at its implementation. This isn't a 100% fix, but it'll eventually do away with animal shelters and leave a few runs at the police station. There will be black market puppies, but overall I think this will work. The shelter employees will remain employeed but in a different capacity. The problem with legislation is that, people want freedom and sometimes freedom, too much freedom comes at a price. The price of the animals and the poor souls who have to put them down. They may never mentally recover.
> 
> If anyone truly cares about getting things DONE, a great way is by creating a safe environment where people can LISTEN and perhaps learn. Lack of tact can turn off ears very quickly and written communications can often be misconstrud because of lack on inflection and physical ques. Be careful not to put people on the defensive. With that said, I am going to share my personal opinion of what has transpired.
> 
> "If a dog is drowning, the right thing to do is to pull it out, so in retrospect the best way to talk to anyone with a dog in trouble, is to pull it out, and then perhaps GENTLY address the lack of a fence around the pool." - KEEP SIGHT OF THE OBJECTIVE!!!


This kind of plan will distroy the world of dogs, dog shows, hunting dogs, service dogs, Search and Rescue dogs, Sled dogs, Police dogs will all come to an end.
You think you got it down and solved but you haven't looked at the bigger picture only your neck of the woods.


----------

